# Photos seem a bit out of Focus???



## DKF (Aug 22, 2007)

When taking pics in my light tent, on automatic or program, and using the macro setting, most of my pics seem a bit out of focus....the camera is a Canon Sure Shot digital.  There are times when I do get a pretty clear one, but most of the time not.  Thanks.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 22, 2007)

According to your manufacturer's spec sheet, the macro mode range is from 1.5 feet (0.45 meters) to infinity.  If your camera is closer than 18 inches, you will not get a proper focus.


----------



## DKF (Aug 22, 2007)

I am closer than 18 in....must be my problem....If I move farther back. and use zoom, will my light tent still work?


----------



## gketell (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes.  The light tent is for controlling how the light falls onto your subject and has no bearing on where the camera is.  The only thing you may have to play with is your exposure and that only if the light tent ends up partially in the "light meter" area of your camera.

GK


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Aug 29, 2007)

Don,

I recently finished setting up my light tent and struggled with the same problem. I'm also using a basic digital camera and found that my best bet was to use manual focus mode. The next most important settings were white balance and sensitivity. I have to take a few shots making slight focusing adjustments and pick between the shots to get one or two with acceptable focus. Tedious but pretty effective.


----------



## fstepanski (Aug 29, 2007)

Don,

I'm not familiar with your camera, so i can't speak with any authority from that perspective.  I do know when my camera is in "Macro" mode to have things in focus the lens needs to be very close to the object.  

As itâ€™s a digital try this little experiment.  Set your camera up as if you were photographing a pen.  Lay down a ruler, lengthwise, i.e. the start (0 mark) is closest to the camera, the 12â€ mark farthest away.   Place the camera nice and close, (maybe 3â€ away from the ruler center) youâ€™ll probably only see the 4â€ and maybe the 12â€ marks on the ruler.  With the camera in Macro mode, shoot your picture.   Donâ€™t move the camera, take it out of Macro mode, shoot again.   

Now move the camera back to say 18â€ away, shot again on both modes, zoom in so you can see detail marks on the ruler.

View the enlarged images on your computer monitor should tell you bunches of information.  i.e. what setup gave you the best focus, you will see how important depth of field is and how it relates to where the camera is placed relative to the object being photographed....

Do some more experimenting, itâ€™s digital, shoot away!!!

Happy turnin'


----------



## DKF (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise....I will do some more experimenting.


----------



## Jamie (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Power Shot, not sure of the difference but I never shot a pen in "auto" mode. Adjust your F-stop to highest number and it should focus on anything within reason. Good luck.


----------

